# Looking for fish!



## redblufffishguy (Jul 15, 2009)

does anyone know of any breeders or sources (preferably west coast, but not necessary) for the following fish:

Haplochromis Obliquidens
Neolamprologus Mustax
Badis Badis Burmanicus
Chlamydogoobius Eremius (Desert Goby)
Rhinogobius Wui

Any leads would be great as I am having a hard time finding any of them, at least quality specimens....


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

try Aquabid Butters.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

put a wanted ad on cichlid-forum.com trading post. Where are you located? local aquarium societies are usually good.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 15, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I will post that ad today. I am located in northern Ca.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

www.aquabid.com for starters


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 15, 2009)

*thanks...*

I have been to aquabid, most of the fish i am looking for are not available there right now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

aquabid has wanted ads, too. Someone is breeding those fish. But availability is alway hit or miss.


----------

